# Child Abuse Cases



## Emtgirl21 (Mar 7, 2007)

So i've been in EMS about 14 months now. This week I my first child abuse call and actually now i've done two in 3 days. Both were extreme cases of child abuse. I realize that our job at times can be emotionally straining and No i'm not thinking about throwing in the towel I love what i do. I truely honestly love my job. I was just wonder how some of you deal with calls involving children who are badly injuried. Especially those children who are injuried do to abuse, neglect, or stupidity.


----------



## m33kr0b (Mar 7, 2007)

I think someone mentioned previously perforating pieces of wood as a stress reliever.


----------



## DT4EMS (Mar 7, 2007)

Emtgirl21 said:


> So i've been in EMS about 14 months now. This week I my first child abuse call and actually now i've done two in 3 days. Both were extreme cases of child abuse. I realize that our job at times can be emotionally straining and No i'm not thinking about throwing in the towel I love what i do. I truely honestly love my job. I was just wonder how some of you deal with calls involving children who are badly injuried. Especially those children who are injuried do to abuse, neglect, or stupidity.




It is sad to say abuse is a part of our job. Elder, spousal, and child abuse are all to common in EMS calls.

First priority is always your safety. (In Joplin you have some outstanding cops, both in the city and Jasper County).

Second, care for the patient. In child abuse cases be very cautious about being "judgemental" on scene. Some reported abuse cases actually turned out to be religeous treatments.
Provide care to the best of your ability and be aware of your limitations. You can't prevent what has already occured, but you can be comforting to a child in need. Understanding you can't change what has already happened will help you last longer in this career.

Remember, in Missouri you ARE a Mandated Reporter.


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Mar 7, 2007)

What I learned in my EMT class was to NEVER show any indication that you suspect child abuse while you are on scene.  Whatever you do, do not tip off the parents to your suspicions, since they are the child's legal guardians, and can order you to terminate care.


----------



## Emtgirl21 (Mar 7, 2007)

I do agree JPD has some awsome cops alway willing to listen when we have a concern. However I work for a couple services and I'm not always in the joplin area. I do realize that in Missouri we are mandated reporters. I believe a well documented report of pure fact is step #1.  I just always want to click into mommy mode and hug them and love them and tell them it going to be okay.


----------



## DT4EMS (Mar 7, 2007)

Emtgirl21 said:


> I just always want to click into mommy mode and hug them and love them and tell them it going to be okay.



There is nothing in the world wrong with caring.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Mar 8, 2007)

DT4EMS said:


> There is nothing in the world wrong with caring.



Well said DT4EMS!


----------



## firecoins (Mar 8, 2007)

DT4EMS said:


> There is nothing in the world wrong with caring.



My lawyer has a differt view of that.  There is something wrong with increasing my liability.


----------



## DT4EMS (Mar 8, 2007)

firecoins said:


> My lawyer has a differt view of that.  There is something wrong with increasing my liability.



You lawyer needs to have a coke and a smile...................

The biggest reason people complain about EMS or the ER has nothing to do with the medical treatment they received, but "how" they were treated and the perception of the situation.

He is telling you that to get more money from all of the court cases he will be defending you at


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 8, 2007)

DT4EMS said:


> You lawyer needs to have a coke and a smile...................
> 
> The biggest reason people complain about EMS or the ER has nothing to do with the medical treatment they received, but "how" they were treated and the perception of the situation.
> 
> He is telling you that to get more money from all of the court cases he will be defending you at



It is a proven fact, that people are not as prone to sue if they like you. Period..... 

That is why there is such a push on physicians having a better "bed side" manner. As long as you provide good care and consistent with you medical guidelines. There is never no reason to be empathetic and be caring. One does need to use common sense on how much emotional bond to obtain. 

We are not Superman in EMS and too many times, we attempt to remove ourselves and make patients "non-human"..

R/r 911


----------



## Jon (Mar 15, 2007)

m33kr0b said:


> I think someone mentioned previously perforating pieces of wood as a stress reliever.


Yep...or paper.... lead therapy is good.


----------



## Silverado94 (Mar 15, 2007)

Nope the best is a large caliber and reactionary targets be it some eggs you bought or watermelons you name it.


----------



## Alexakat (Mar 16, 2007)

I have found that martial arts is a great stress reliever!  And taking a long leisurely walk on the beach!

I haven't had a child abuse case yet, but I have been in some pretty nasty houses.  This bothers me greatly, sometimes (I am a total clean/neat freak, so it probably bothers me more than usual).  I am bothered by seeing how some people live & have thought that the conditions could be considered neglectful for the children living there.  

I am naive in that we went into a house once on a cold winter night & they had their oven open, turned up as high as it would go.  My instinct was to close it, but my partner told me it was their HEAT!

I have an EXTREME soft-spot for animals & ache for animals living in conditions like that too.  EMS has truly opened my eyes to situations I'd never have been exposed to otherwise.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Mar 16, 2007)

Prayers, I say alot of them..........-_-


----------



## fm_emt (Mar 17, 2007)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Beers, I drink a lot of them..........-_-



There we go. I fixed that up for you. :-D


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Mar 17, 2007)

YOU FORGOT MY MARTINI!!


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 18, 2007)

Airwaygoddess said:


> YOU FORGOT MY MARTINI!!




Vermouth is a terrible thing to do to good vodka!


----------



## jmaccauley (Mar 19, 2007)

As someone already stated, the best things you can do are: provide the best and most comforting care you are capable of and, write a very detailed and factual report. Hospital staffs are required to report suspicion of abuse, but don't always. Describing wounds in such a way as to make one "wonder" should cause someone to look further into the circumstances, without you having to make an unfounded allegation.


----------



## Medic's Wife (Mar 19, 2007)

jmaccauley said:


> Describing wounds in such a way as to make one "wonder" should cause someone to look further into the circumstances, without you having to make an unfounded allegation.




Aren't you guys required to report suspicions of abuse?


----------



## Jon (Mar 19, 2007)

Medic's Wife said:


> Aren't you guys required to report suspicions of abuse?


It varies between states... not all include EMS as mandatory reporters.

If you ever have questions, I'd suggest talking with the RN's and Docs at the ED... get their opinion and work with them to fill out the paperwork.


Thankfully, I've not had to do that, yet.


----------



## Medic's Wife (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow Jon, that's pretty surprising. I always assumed any medical professional in a position to witness abuse or the results thereof would be mandated to report it.


----------



## Jon (Mar 20, 2007)

Medic's Wife said:


> Wow Jon, that's pretty surprising. I always assumed any medical professional in a position to witness abuse or the results thereof would be mandated to report it.


Therein lies the problem.... not everyone sees EMT's, Medics, and FF's as "Medical Professionals."

We try, though.


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jun 27, 2007)

Jon said:


> Therein lies the problem.... not everyone sees EMT's, Medics, and FF's as "Medical Professionals.


 
Sad...EMT's Medics and Firefighters need to be recongnized more!


----------



## medicdan (Jun 27, 2007)

In many states, MDs, Classroom Teachers, EMTs, RNs, and LEOs are mandated reporters. Whenever we suspect elder/child/spousal abuse we need to report it-- it may seem like a lot of paperwork, but I know people who have been "saved" because an MD cared enough to report the situation. 
I think in a lot of cases, we are going to be the only people who see these people in their houses-- where the abuse may be happening. We can describe the environment and maybe talk to the patients when in the bus.


----------



## jmaccauley (Jun 27, 2007)

Medic's Wife said:


> Aren't you guys required to report suspicions of abuse?



As a police officer, I'm definately going to report child abuse suspicions or allegations. As far as EMS providers, I don't know the protocol but I would guess that a detailed report would suffice if an unfounded allegation makes someone nervous.


----------



## jmaccauley (Jun 27, 2007)

babygirl2882 said:


> Sad...EMT's Medics and Firefighters need to be recongnized more!



I can spot 'em a mile away!


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jun 27, 2007)

jmaccauley said:


> I can spot 'em a mile away!


 
haha so can I...well sometimes....


----------

